# Playful Betta Question



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Trublion, my baby, is a really energetic and curious betta. He gets excited and wiggly whenever I stand up (he's kept on my desk) and enjoys following my finger when I trace it along the outside of the glass. He'll also jump up and try to nip at it whenever I put it over the water.

However, just a few minutes ago, he did actually -tap- my finger. I keep it well below the line of the bowl, so he wasn't about to jump out or anything, and I also keep it very close to the surface of the water so it wasn't like he had to jump far out. But I did feel him distinctly hit it. 

I was just starting to get curious if it's dangerous to promote that kind of play, or if I'm mistaking his playfulness for being territorial? He never flares at me when I do it, just chases my finger and then tries to get at it when I put it over the surface of the water (both inside and outside the bowl). He's a total cutie and I love playing with him, but I don't want to end up inadvertently hurting him or promoting dangerous behavior.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When he jumps up, he probably just sees your finger as food.

I wouldn't see it as dangerous, though I would keep a lid on his tank- I had a boy or two who would do the same thing as Trublion, and one day- *splat*- they wound up on the floor.


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

He's uncovered when I'm at my desk because he's usually near the bottom of the bowl watching me. I always cover him with something when I leave or go to bed for just that reason. I don't have a proper lid yet, so I kind of awkwardly place a folder over the top. But it's on my (long) list of fish supplies to pick up.

And it -is- one of his feeding cues, so the idea of him seeing it as food is very possible. I never thought of that!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You should try hand-feeding him.


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Hand feeding him? What do you mean? owo *Curious*


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

That sounds like my boy! When I put my finger at the surface of the water, he chases it. I suppose he relates it to food. A couple of times he has attacked it (he also attacks his food) and once he has jumped for it but he thankfully landed back in the water. For the most part though, when I reach in his tank to fix things, he leaves me alone besides just watching me. I just think he thinks my finger by itself is food. c:


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Calder tapped my finger a few times and I thought it was great fun. Then one time he latched right on with his little fishy mouth. And I nearly yanked him out of the water in surprise.

I don't think it's dangerous, but I'll warn you, they have very pinchy little mouths. xD


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man, that sounds adorable and terrifying at the same time. XD Trublion's a pretty tiny thing, I don't know if he could get a decent grip. But I'll keep that in mind! I definitely started when I felt him bump my finger.


----------

